# Phenibut



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenibut

Anyone used this product yet ?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 9, 2022)

Be careful it can be highly addictive and the withdrawals can be awful. 
I used it several years ago. Originally started using to help me with anxiety and sleep. My tolerance grew very quickly and I’d get panic attacks that would wake me up when It wore off in my sleep or when I’d try not to take it. I continued to take it so I didn’t miss work. I noticed withdrawal symptoms after 3 days. This continued stupidly for a couple months until I had enough and took off work for 2 weeks to get back to normal. It was 2 weeks of skin crawling panic attacks, cold sweats, and night terrors. 
I can see how it can be useful but if you’re prone to anxiety or have an addictive personality I’d steer clear. 
Just my own experience.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2022)

sounds  like the problem I had many years ago. 

6 months on 2 to 3 xan bars per day 

to couldn't get any all of a sudden 

ridiculous ! 

I did the phenibut at work a couple times

A buddy has it thanks for the heads up


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 9, 2022)

John Ziegler said:


> sounds  like the problem I had many years ago.
> 
> 6 months on 2 to 3 xan bars per day
> 
> ...


It’s very similar to Benzo withdrawals. 
If I can help somebody not go through what I did I’m glad I can help.


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 9, 2022)

You could keep it around and use it when absolutely needed as it still has benzo properties. You should look into magnesium,  GABA and l-theanine for daily usage. Ashwaghanda can be helpful as well and agmatine helps with withdrawals


----------



## weightlossburn (Jan 9, 2022)

John Ziegler said:


> sounds  like the problem I had many years ago.
> 
> 6 months on 2 to 3 xan bars per day
> 
> ...


Are you saying because a buddy has it, you are considering getting it off of him?  I do know a good source, but they appear to be out of stock.  The question is, exactly what is it that you are looking for?  Why would you take 2 to 3 bars a day for 6 months?  Is it the joy of the benzo high?  The site I'm thinking of may be out of stock on phenibut, but they have other popular nootropics that I definitely like.  PM me if interested.


Tisatix said:


> You could keep it around and use it when absolutely needed as it still has benzo properties. You should look into magnesium,  GABA and l-theanine for daily usage. Ashwaghanda can be helpful as well and agmatine helps with withdrawals


Couldn't agree more.  GABA as far as supplements goes does the trick.  The trick being a state of calmness before bed.  I do love me BCAA supplement that contains L-Theanine.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 9, 2022)

I like Phenibut and used it a lot, never ran into the withdrawal thing luckily.
Hi-Tech's "Somatomax" (Sleep supplement) still has it in it, it works well.

But the one's containing GABA work just as well without that potential for problems like some have.
I thinking they are banning Phen anyways.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 10, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I like Phenibut and used it a lot, never ran into the withdrawal thing luckily.
> Hi-Tech's "Somatomax" (Sleep supplement) still has it in it, it works well.
> 
> But the one's containing GABA work just as well without that potential for problems like some have.
> I thinking they are banning Phen anyways.



heres what its done in my experience

relieves stress in the body & mind

in normal & stressful situations

relieves paranoid thoughts

like wether or not me as a person is embarrassing to be me

sometimes im embarrassed to be me ....


----------



## GSgator (Jan 10, 2022)

Stay the fuck away from this substance far away. It will ruin your life if you want to see examples of how bad this can fuck your life up go to Reddit and look under quitting  phenoibut. This compound creates brain zaps you will see spots and won’t be able to think clear when detoxing. It only takes a few days of useage in a row you will suffer


----------



## GSgator (Jan 10, 2022)

Please do your home work before trying this and also look at some of the first hand experience ppl have had with this. Don’t mess with drugs that  effect with your GABA receptors .


----------



## GSgator (Jan 10, 2022)

__





						Phenibut Withdrawal Symptoms: List of Possibilities - Mental Health Daily
					

Phenibut (brand name “Noofen”) is a neuropsychiatric drug originally synthesized in St. Petersburg, Russia by a team of researchers at the Department of




					mentalhealthdaily.com


----------



## GSgator (Jan 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Be careful it can be highly addictive and the withdrawals can be awful.
> I used it several years ago. Originally started using to help me with anxiety and sleep. My tolerance grew very quickly and I’d get panic attacks that would wake me up when It wore off in my sleep or when I’d try not to take it. I continued to take it so I didn’t miss work. I noticed withdrawal symptoms after 3 days. This continued stupidly for a couple months until I had enough and took off work for 2 weeks to get back to normal. It was 2 weeks of skin crawling panic attacks, cold sweats, and night terrors.
> I can see how it can be useful but if you’re prone to anxiety or have an addictive personality I’d steer clear.
> Just my own experience.


This put me thru the ringer years ago I seriously thought about suicide to make it end. I’ve been hooked to every opiate under the sun I’ve been dope sick from speed but nothing compared to coming off of this poison . It all started with a little dose .


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 10, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This put me thru the ringer years ago I seriously thought about suicide to make it end. I’ve been hooked to every opiate under the sun I’ve been dope sick from speed but nothing compared to coming off of this poison . It all started with a little dose .


Same here man. I’ve done about every drug I’ve encountered in my past. I’ve never had something get it’s claws in me so fast. When it would wear off I literally couldn’t function. I think it made my anxiety permanently worse and I’ve never been the same since. This was probably 10 years ago. It’s a dirty evil drug. People don’t think it’s that bad because you can buy it as a supplement.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Same here man. I’ve done about every drug I’ve encountered in my past. I’ve never had something get it’s claws in me so fast. When it would wear off I literally couldn’t function. I think it made my anxiety permanently worse and I’ve never been the same since. This was probably 10 years ago. It’s a dirty evil drug. People don’t think it’s that bad because you can buy it as a supplement.


That’s what makes this drug so damn dangerous . Im a huge advocate of personal choice we are all adults but when It comes to such substances they need to be banned. I cant stop any of you guys but please do your research on this one first.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Be careful it can be highly addictive and the withdrawals can be awful.
> I used it several years ago. Originally started using to help me with anxiety and sleep. My tolerance grew very quickly and I’d get panic attacks that would wake me up when It wore off in my sleep or when I’d try not to take it. I continued to take it so I didn’t miss work. I noticed withdrawal symptoms after 3 days. This continued stupidly for a couple months until I had enough and took off work for 2 weeks to get back to normal. It was 2 weeks of skin crawling panic attacks, cold sweats, and night terrors.
> I can see how it can be useful but if you’re prone to anxiety or have an addictive personality I’d steer clear.
> Just my own experience.


Jesus this is giving me flashbacks to withdrawling from phenibut. Everything you said I went through. I remember trying to come off but was so worried I wouldn't be able to function for work. I had to take a small dose before bed just so I could actually sleep otherwise id be up all night. It went on for like 2-3 months, then finally a friend of mine got a hold of some xanax/klonopin got a bunch of those. I know most people think im substituing one for the other but I knew what i was doing, took small doses of the benzo throughout the day making sure not to go over a 1.5mg. Coming off benzo's for me at least is easy as long as you keep the dose low and come off slowly. But phenibut is just a different monster. It hits the GABA-B receptors instead of the gaba-A ones that benzo's hit. Absolutely one of the worst things I've ever withdrawled from. I thought opiates where bad and phenibut was as bad if not worse maybe.

Also on top of the anxiety relief Phenibut gave me, it also gave me this incredible high feeling unlike anything else. Makes me really happy and emotional (extra horny too). Its a very odd substance.

There is a prescription drug that works on similar receptors (gaba-b) called Baclofen with similar effects. Ive been prescribed it for anxiety, at reccommended doses its fine and there is some withdrawal coming off but you'd need to take really high doses for a few weeks for that to happen


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 3, 2022)

This has intrigued me. Time to test this out.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> This has intrigued me. Time to test this out.


Really? Something that could easily become addictive and possibly completely fuck up your life and mental state?
I attempted suicide getting off this poison.
Shit is faster addiction than heroin


----------



## TODAY (Feb 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> This has intrigued me. Time to test this out.


How did this logic work?

You just read a thread dominated by reports of horrible withdrawals and went, "hey, cool, I love tinnitus, RLS, and panic attacks!"


----------



## TODAY (Feb 3, 2022)

Also, @FlyingPapaya if you do try phenibut, I strongly advise that you not drink alongside it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 3, 2022)

Indeed


----------



## weightlossburn (Feb 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Indeed


I too ordered some after reading this thread.   Curiosity killed the cat!  My thought process was, well everyone says clen is really bad for you, but I love that shit.


----------



## Monkipalo (Feb 5, 2022)

It doesn't do much for me at 1g. I barely take it anyways, maybe once every two months.


----------



## JackAsserson (Feb 8, 2022)

I’ve tried it twice, felt absolutely nothing both times. Just drink a beer


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 8, 2022)

Another odd thing about phenibut is not everyone responds to it. I let all my friends try it out once and only one of them felt the effects. The others said they got slightly tired and slept well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

